
Japanese sushi chain abandoning conveyor belt for tablets - brianbreslin
http://qz.com/511850/a-japanese-sushi-chain-is-getting-rid-of-its-conveyor-belts/
======
Ronsenshi
Hopefully, their tablets will have good responsiveness. Last time I've been to
a restaurant with rail system + tablets for orders they were painfully slow
and unresponsive. Simple action like checking previous orders took
unreasonable amount of time which is not very comfortable when you have to
keep your hand up in the air in order to touch a display (similar to the
airplanes).

Nevertheless, that's a good decision and as stated in the article it should
have general positive effect on resource use and waste.

